# Want to share pics of your sewing area?



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I have a section of our bedroom for my sewing room. When we built this part of the house this area was supposed to be our sitting room.....lol. 
It's small so I can't stretch out. I've thought about moving out to the schoolroom but then what would I do with all the school books and stuff?
So here's mine......excuse the mess. The big cabinet holds all my fabric and threads....I need to stain the top of it lol. The boxes are my scrap bins and the top is my cutting table. I have an ironing board that fits on top for big pieces and a small ironing board that sits beside the machine. The machine table holds two machines and I built myself. The treadle is Miss Sally.......and my favorite machine.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh very nice! You have done a great job. I will get a pic of my mess to add. As I've said it's a work in progress. It will be a workable area soon. Baby will be here before we know it and he will need things!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

haha! it's actually clean in these pics. Most days the back of the sewing table is full of mending or clothes I need to hang up. But hopefully I will be working on the wedding quilt next week so I cleared my table.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Nobody wants to see pictures of my cardboard boxes and coffee table! I have no sewing area. I have boxes stacked in the corner of our bedroom, my machine tucked in beside them. I drag it all out to the living room when it's sewing time. It's a lot of work, and probably why I sew in spurts. I'll spend two days getting through all the projects that need done (with a very messy living room in the mean time), and then it will all go back up for a few weeks.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

In our previous home, I had a room I could claim as my sewing room. In this present home, I have to use a spare bedroom or sew in the living room. Actually, I have fabric in almost every room in the house, just wherever I can find a little extra space. I have my cutting table set up in the garage, which I leave up all the time. The cars stay out in the weather.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

My sewing room is a weird shape. Imagine a 13.5 x 13.5 room with one corner out and ceilings that go from 8 feet down to a bit over six feet at the outside edges. I plan to build on a room to the house later for a sewing studio but for now, this is what I have to work with. Used to be part of the back porch of the house when it was a two room dogtrot. The board and batten walls are original siding and I loved em so left intact when we renovated but we had to add back the batten boards which had been removed. Here goes:


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Color me green with envy, RebelDigger! I LOVE that you left the original siding! It's beautiful and charming.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Taylor R. said:


> Color me green with envy, RebelDigger! I LOVE that you left the original siding! It's beautiful and charming.


Why thank you!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It would have been a shame to take down the siding. It's nice to see someone else who actually sews with her treadle.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Maura said:


> It would have been a shame to take down the siding. It's nice to see someone else who actually sews with her treadle.


The treadle is my main machine. I only use the Stylist to zig zag seams sometimes. The treadle is just more comfortable to me--plus I have a nice view of the backyard through that window.

ETA; here is a close up of the treadle. I call her Rosie -- yeah I name them LOL.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Oh I LOVE those walls! I would've left them too. I name my machines too. My first love is Miss Sally. She's a Singer 127 with the shuttle bobbin. She and I spend many pleasant hours together.


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

You gals make me want to get up and go clean my sewing room! It is a 12 X 14 room so jam packed with fabric and projects that I have to move stuff to sew! lol

Love the treadles, makes me wish I hadn't given mine away.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

What sewing area? We'd have to show pics of the entire house. There's only three rooms with out machines and sewing stuff in them .... I think. That's if you include the bathroom. And that's subject to change.

....................................................

Rebel Digger, 
Love your sewing area. But a suggestion if you don't mind.
Take the fan off the cabinet lid or put a support rod under it. The weight will pull the screws out of the wood. I've fixed a few like that.

Joe


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks Joe, I noticed that myself in the photos. Funny what you don't see in front of your face isn't it?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Oooo a red eye. I guess that is a 66.

Now, I'm looking for a handcrank, although I found a handle that can be put on a 201. So, when the zombies attack I can still sew- basically 2 choices (3 if I count hand sewing).


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Maura said:


> Oooo a red eye. I guess that is a 66.
> 
> Now, I'm looking for a handcrank, although I found a handle that can be put on a 201. So, when the zombies attack I can still sew- basically 2 choices (3 if I count hand sewing).


Maura, did you see the 127 to the right of the tv. Look close, I put a hand crank on it. If the machine has a spoked wheel and a boss, you can put a hand crank on it. And yes, Rosie is a 66-1 born in 1921. The 127 was born in 1914. The other machine is a Singer Stylist 534 and I don't know when it was made, have not bothered to look it up since it ain't people powered LOL.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

More photos folks! Ginnie5 and I have shared it's ya'lls turn now!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Cool pics. Love the heart quilt also!


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

ok right now mine is a work in progress. It was the sewing room/ office/ library then it became the catch all room. What sewing I did happened in the kitchen. I have lost my cutting table under material and books. I have a book addiction  maybe material too. My kenmore is up stairs, my desk is covered in photo copies of patterns so that I can organize them. I still haven't fixed the back corner my DD's kitten was climbing and knocking things off. My DD called after our little earth quake and said she was sure that stuff fell then and not her poor kittens doing. 
So here's the pics. It's bad but will be nice soon
There is a treadle hiding in there too


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

housewife,

Our place, looks like that. Now I don't feel so bad.
I'll see if I can't scrape up some pics.

Joe


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Maura said:


> Oooo a red eye. I guess that is a 66.
> 
> Now, I'm looking for a handcrank, although I found a handle that can be put on a 201. So, when the zombies attack I can still sew- basically 2 choices (3 if I count hand sewing).


Maura,

Keep your eyes peals on ShopGoodwill.com for a redeye. They have them there from beaters to near new and usually inexpensive compared to other machines.
New hand crank kits can be had from Sew-Classic and if you get a 66 redeye that's an electrified treadle machine you'll already have the spoked hand wheel.

Properly oiled and serviced they are very easy to use with a hand crank.

I have three, all of them treadle machines. Perhaps I should make one into a HC machine. 

Joe


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm looking at a White Family rotary right now. If I am able to get it, I will undoubtedly post pictures of that at the very least..maybe even one of my cardboard boxes.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Housewife, I hear ya on the kitten thing. Our kitten is in to everything. She got under the treadle last night when I was working on a quilt. Didn't stay there long LOL.

Having serious shelving envy. You got what you need, sounds like you are on track organizing. That is the battle, organizing. I change stuff around a lot trying to get it optimal.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Mine's half packed and waiting to move, so I can't show pics. Maybe in a couple of months, if I ever get to close.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Ok, here's mine. The first pic is the big desk I won from a silent auction at work for under $20 . I have some patterns and scrapbook misc in the drawers. The second pic is generl layout standing in the doorway. The third pic is the 2 "fabric" shelves I won from the silent auction also. The closet has 2 three drawer plastic totes in them with more fabric, scraps and patterns. In the corner by the desk and the ironing board, under the pile, is a Singer 247 that needs some attention. I just don'[t have the money to have it taken care of. I pick it up from Goodwill for $5. Under the cutting table behind the pile is the free Kenmore I got from a friend at work. It had cams with it, but seems to randomly sew in reverse and I couldn't get the cams to work. My "Minnie" Minnesota Model C treadle is an Hr away in my boyfriends garage :-/ It needs a belt so not in working order either, lol. Enjoy my mess!
Heidi


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

I LOVE, LOVE seeing your sewing rooms. Thanks for sharing your special places. 

Here's where I spend my most of my sleepless nights and rainy afternoons...



(It has only been this tidy once...when I snapped this picture for prosterity. :hysterical



I think this room was originally intended to be a nursery or office. Hence the double doors that would lead into the master bedroom had they not been nailed shut. There's also a small coat closet to the left that dh lined with wire shelving to store fabrics.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Enjoying and getting good storage ideas!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've finally got mine done enough to share pictures. I don't have everything moved yet, but I'm getting there. 

This is DH's sewing area,










his third machine got moved into the cabinet is being used as a small ironing station. Take the board off and open up the cabinet and sew away! 










This is the cabinet we bought a few weeks ago and put the 403A in. It came with a 15 and I've got that down in my dressing room (old sewing room) now. 

And the quilt frame with the Bailey where it belongs.











Got some good ideas of the internet - one is this neat storage tray (mounted on curtain rods). 










And back in the corner is the portable AC unit. We bought a second one so this one can stay upstairs. Just pull it forward and run the exhaust out the window. 


This shows the pull out bed under the cutting board, and the removable ironing board. 










I've got storage boxes on the mattress and my stash in the drawers. 











I had refolded everything to fit in the cupboard down stairs, and had to fold it back the way it was so it would fit in the drawers.










I've got my rulers hanging on the side, and a place to put them when in use, along with my cutters. I can move the light closer to the front of the table as needed (have three holes drilled). Though you can't see it, the card table for the Featherweight is tucked along side the bed. 










And my main machine,










I have two more cabinets that will go in this corner. I'll set the serge on one, and the other will effectively make my sewing table longer. Those two are in the shed to be refinished right now. 

I've only sewed the ironing board cover up here so far, I'm looking forward to using this room.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow! Macy I'm so jealous! My bf and I might be moving in together. If that happens I'm going to lose my sewing room  I asked if I could have a corner of his basement to set up out of his way. He said he'd have to have his dad run electric down stairs. He just has the one light and no outlets. So if the move happens I probably won't be sewing for a while....
Heidi


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Well it seems I may be moving my area! I've had this random thought for weeks now. When we added on to our house we built a room just for school. It has been well used too. But now with even the youngest starting to work on his own it's not so important for everyone to be in the same room. They would rather come talk with me about what they need to be doing and head off to different areas to do their work. So the "schoolroom" sits empty and keeps getting piled full of stuff........I had to idea to clean it and move my sewing area in there. This weekend I talked to dh about it. I told my only holdback was the computer. I like the computer in my sewing area and if I move it it won't be in the bedroom anymore. He told me that we would look at getting another! So I have even more work this summer it seems. Two weddings, one working at camp this summer and moving the sewing room if I want!
It would give 2x the space and I could set up a big table to pin/mark quilts. I've been using the picnic table at the campground this weekend and boy has it made it easy to lay the quilt out and mark it!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

That's exciting ginnie!

I have some bad news about my sewing area. Yesterday, one of my cardboard boxes fell apart and all the stuff in it went flying all over my bedroom :'(. I suppose I'll have to find a sturdier solution. I kid, I kid, but I really can't wait until I have ROOM!


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

RebelDigger said:


> Housewife, I hear ya on the kitten thing. Our kitten is in to everything. She got under the treadle last night when I was working on a quilt. Didn't stay there long LOL.
> 
> Having serious shelving envy. You got what you need, sounds like you are on track organizing. That is the battle, organizing. I change stuff around a lot trying to get it optimal.


Thank you RebelDigger I'm also getting ideas from the pics. We keep this up and maybe the small pockets of organization will run together and we will be the envy of all!! :banana: My DH thinks I'm mad but more shelving always is a good idea


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah, Housewife, more shelving means more room to store more fabric. You have to go fabric shopping then, to fill those empty shelves!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

and as quickly as the thought crossed my mind it is now gone. Dh even agreed! But it seems as if my newly married dd may be thinking about breaking her lease (she currently has an apt with another girl who thinks its fine for her to have overnight "guests" frequently but is pitching a hissy fit over dd's new dh being there....). So she may be coming home which means a total redo of bedrooms and loss of that room since the boys would have to move into it. I'm not going to all the trouble of moving everything only to have to move it again in a few months!
So I'll wait a year. DD's new dh will be out of service then and they will be looking at buying a home. 
Darnit! Could've had more room for fabric!


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

ginnie5 said:


> and as quickly as the thought crossed my mind it is now gone. Dh even agreed! But it seems as if my newly married dd may be thinking about breaking her lease (she currently has an apt with another girl who thinks its fine for her to have overnight "guests" frequently but is pitching a hissy fit over dd's new dh being there....). So she may be coming home which means a total redo of bedrooms and loss of that room since the boys would have to move into it. I'm not going to all the trouble of moving everything only to have to move it again in a few months!
> So I'll wait a year. DD's new dh will be out of service then and they will be looking at buying a home.
> Darnit! Could've had more room for fabric!


Well Darn!! I tried to turn my DD's room into DH sewing room... she moved back. Tried again in a boys room that didn't go well either. Besides if the roomy is doing drama you would worry... The moving it all over the house gets old real quick


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

yep. I was getting kinda excited at the though...and dh was all for it. Amazingly he is now supportive of my "habit"...he wasn't at first so I'm grateful for that!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

My husband is an enabler! He always humors my crafting and then gives me sincere compliments on the finished products (I don't think he gives a hoot, it just makes him happy when I'm happy). He even feeds the habit by asking me if I could do this or that.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

I told DH that fabric was like fine wine it had to age... He dosen't mind the addiction though sometimes I do notice him shaking his head  He does feed my habit too. 

So where are all the other sewing room pics. I showed my room of shame and will show it again once its not so shameful. I'm working on it all the other pics give me ideas.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Room of shame ..... LOL.

Our main sewing room is the basement. We store the materials, supplies, the cutting table is there, my fix it area is there and so is a whole bunch of machines in every nook and cranny and on most open spaces as well.

Our basement flooded yesterday and we had a mad evacuation of machines and things from the flood. I figure 4" or so before I managed to plunge the basement drain open and get it draining.
Here's a pic of the near disaster. We've got the flood out and cleaned up most of the basement but the walls are still leaking so it's no were near useable.

I even made a video of but since were on dial up there's no way I can upload it. Drat!

Joe


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh my! Hope everything survives!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

O)h no! I certainly hope everything makes it ok. I'll be praying that y'all get everything taken care of quickly. What a LOT of work! I would be in tears I think.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

How horrible! On the plus side, it looks like a lot of things were up and a lot were in containers.(I know I wouldn't be that organized)


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

The basement is drying out although it's still seeping in a few places. 

No machines were hurt in this fiasco. The treadle base in the back has been hosed with Liquid Wrench and will be again. It's OK. I've got to build a frame to lift it up off the floor though.

We've been watching the weather and wondering how long it was going to take before the ground around the house was saturated enough for the basement to flood. Every time it's rained we've moved all the machines up off the floor and lower shelves.

Because of past flooding nothing is allowed on the floor that can be damaged if it floods. Either that or it's stored in solid bottom plastic tubs. We really are not that organized. 

Other than the amount of frustration and work it cost us we didn't get hurt. 

Besides ....... the basement floor was due for a good mopping any way .....

We've since found out that our neighbors basement flooded as did my wife's friend who lives several miles north of us. I think Springfield just gets to the point the ground can't hold any more so it's coming in, then going down the drains to the sewage processing plant.

Joe


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Joe what a pain!! Glad to hear no machines were hurt. Looks like a lot of work to clean it all up and beyond frustrating. I'm with Ginnie I would be in tears!!!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

We didn't have time to cry. We were too busy evacuating sewing machines, plunging the drain and sweeping the water down.  We got plenty wet though. 

Joe and Elaine


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Ginnie, that is a total bummer about the room but, DD is more needy right now. It will happen eventually.

Joe, that freaked me totally out when I saw the irons of that treadle in the water. Wanted to reach through my monitor and lift it up LOL. Thank goodness you got it outta there! Have to say I am thankful for living on a ridge top and the house is on a raised foundation. The sewing room area is actually about three feet off the ground. Course it is kinda weird to be in there sewing and have a rooster crow right under my feet LOL. (We haven't got the house underpinned yet).


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

RebelDigger said:


> Ginnie, that is a total bummer about the room but, DD is more needy right now. It will happen eventually.
> 
> Joe, that freaked me totally out when I saw the irons of that treadle in the water. Wanted to reach through my monitor and lift it up LOL. Thank goodness you got it outta there! Have to say I am thankful for living on a ridge top and the house is on a raised foundation. The sewing room area is actually about three feet off the ground. Course it is kinda weird to be in there sewing and have a rooster crow right under my feet LOL. (We haven't got the house underpinned yet).


Unfortunately it's still down there. But .... it's OK, as soon as the water went down I hosed it with Liquid Wrench. No damage, only a wee bit of surface rust.
I'll get it cleaned good as soon as we get more buckets and tubs moved so the water will drain and dry.

Ugh that basement stinks, and 90% of our fabrics are down there ...... oh Lord.

We need a miracle. Anybody got an extra one?

Joe


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Katskitten said:


> Unfortunately it's still down there. But .... it's OK, as soon as the water went down I hosed it with Liquid Wrench. No damage, only a wee bit of surface rust.
> I'll get it cleaned good as soon as we get more buckets and tubs moved so the water will drain and dry.
> 
> Ugh that basement stinks, and 90% of our fabrics are down there ...... oh Lord.
> ...


When you find a miracle can you send one my way too? The  truck took up smoking the other day!!! Calaper locked on!!!! only good thing about it is I'm running out of vechicels to replace calapers on!! Did the jeep last month 1 step forward 37 back seems to be the moto for these days.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

housewife said:


> When you find a miracle can you send one my way too? The  truck took up smoking the other day!!! Calaper locked on!!!! only good thing about it is I'm running out of vechicels to replace calapers on!! Did the jeep last month _*1 step forward 37 back seems to be the moto for these days.*_


No kidding about that. 

I used to do all my break work till the ijits thought up anti-lock computerized systems. Now I'm kind of screwed. I can do Elaine's truck it's a 94 with no A-L system, and if I'm careful I can do my 95 Pathfinder as it's only got rear A-Ls. But I won't touch 4 wheel or computerized systems. 

As for numerous vehicles, I've found that more than one per person usually finds one sitting and deteriorating while the other one gets used to death.

Joe


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Katskitten said:


> No kidding about that.
> 
> I used to do all my break work till the ijits thought up anti-lock computerized systems. Now I'm kind of screwed. I can do Elaine's truck it's a 94 with no A-L system, and if I'm careful I can do my 95 Pathfinder as it's only got rear A-Ls. But I won't touch 4 wheel or computerized systems.
> 
> ...


Joe 
Truck is DH's I don't like it so I only drive it if I have too. I loved our old 95 F 150 but a little old lady ramed her toyota under it writing off both. It had a straight 6 with only about 70000km on it and was running like a top.  No people were hurt and as DH said he was glad I was in the truck so her car went under instead of into me. 
I hear yea about the computerized systems. I hate them!!! I use to have a dream car now I would like something with a carberator and an engine that looks like an engine and not a colour coded plumers nightmare! 
Pipe dreams are so much fun. Maybe someday we will find a way to not feel like we are taking so meny steps backward. they are tiring


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've really got it good - DH worked as an auto mechanic for the first 20 years of our marriage (and has the tools to prove it) so along with fixing just about anything on our vehicles, he's learned how to fix my sewing machines too!

And he's been doing a good job with cooking (though his menu is a bit limited). But his is absolutely the most horrid painter I've ever seen! I let him prime a room once, and I don't let him near the paint since.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Macybaby said:


> I've really got it good - DH worked as an auto mechanic for the first 20 years of our marriage (and has the tools to prove it) so along with fixing just about anything on our vehicles, he's learned how to fix my sewing machines too!
> 
> And he's been doing a good job with cooking (though his menu is a bit limited). But his is absolutely the most horrid painter I've ever seen! I let him prime a room once, and I don't let him near the paint since.


Sounds like you do have it very good indeed!! My DH is an amazing cook it kills me as he makes it up as he goes along!!! He can not iron a seam up though... which is weird as he was in the military can polish and press better than most.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Macybaby said:


> But his is absolutely the most horrid painter I've ever seen! I let him prime a room once, and I don't let him near the paint since.


His plan worked!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

lol! my dh is a millwright. He works at power plants building/rebuilding turbines and such. Got the tools to go with it too. I won't let him touch my machines! He's have them in tiny pieces and that's where they'd stay because he'd get busy and not have time to put them back together. I tried once to get him to redo the brushes and wiring in a motor.......that motor is still in a box in pieces that I am not even attempting to put back together. Next time I needed brushes cleaned I learned how to do it myself. He is a great cook, can build anything (think house) and is otherwise awesome but leave my machines to me lol!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Gennie,

Sewing machine motors are easy. Study it, and you'll figure it out.

Joe


----------



## ar_wildflower (Jan 2, 2010)

I have been in this sewing room only about 3 weeks. It is the vacated bedroom of our oldest child. I am sooo excited about it. I love being in there. the sewing table is standing height, and is made out of a shipping crate and aluminum jack stands. My awesome husband made it. Its light, functional and kind of industrial, cool. Love, love, LOVE it.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Katskitten said:


> Gennie,
> 
> Sewing machine motors are easy. Study it, and you'll figure it out.
> 
> Joe


I know how to do it......it's getting that little wire soldered in at the very back of the motor casing that was the problem. My fingers are short and fat and don't fit...his are too big. It was just easier to put a handcrank on it. More enjoyable too!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

ar_wildflower said:


> I have been in this sewing room only about 3 weeks. It is the vacated bedroom of our oldest child. I am sooo excited about it. I love being in there. the sewing table is standing height, and is made out of a shipping crate and aluminum jack stands. My awesome husband made it. Its light, functional and kind of industrial, cool. Love, love, LOVE it.


looks like a very nice space! I just moved my big fabric cabinet out....it is now serving as a fabric cabinet and a dividing wall. I have to walk a bit to get to my stuff but it let me put up a 4ft table and it is very nice having a workspace!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I love spending time in my sewing room - it's so nice to have a "woman cave" and be surrounded by things that make me happy to see.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, you all are making me pine for my own sewing room/space. I know what I shall now do next week while DH is traveling for work. :sing:


----------



## ar_wildflower (Jan 2, 2010)

Macybaby said:


> I love spending time in my sewing room - it's so nice to have a "woman cave" and be surrounded by things that make me happy to see.


 
Exactly!!! I understand why my husband loves his big, dirty, hot shop now. lol 
I don't mind the clutter in my sewing room at all because it is things that I think are singularly and wholly lovely.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I just took a picture of my sewing corner..and it refused to upload. I'm taking it as a sign from on high that nobody is meant to see my cardboard box..


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'll have to dig out pictures of the sewing room in my first house. It wasn't much bigger than a closet - but I loved it because it was MY room. Oldest was 8 when we moved in and 17 when we moved out. Never really got one set up in the next house - was going to convert son's room after he moved out, but never really got that far before we sold and moved to SD. Spent from 2005 until last year remodeling and fixing up the old farmhouse - so I've been a long time without a nice sewing room. One reason I'm enjoying having my own room again!


----------



## aviaX2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Love all your sewing rooms/sewing areas. Thanks for sharing. Maybe one of these days I'll finish getting mine set up.


----------



## NectarNook (Jan 26, 2012)

My little sewing nook. I've never had enough space to have an entire room to sew in. I have a modern Curvy and a 50's Singer on a treadle.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

NectarNook said:


> My little sewing nook. I've never had enough space to have an entire room to sew in. I have a modern Curvy and a 50's Singer on a treadle.


Pretty! Now, open up that treadle and show us some eye candy. I love old machines! How is that modern Singer working out for ya? Curious as to what they are like to sew on since the newest one I have is from the 70's.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

eye candy! eye candy! eye candy!

or we could call it machine porn!!! :banana:


----------

